# BMX Roller von BRO Scoot Factory



## Lance_Powers (17. Juli 2012)

Hallo alle,

ich biete einen BMX Roller für Street und Rampe mit tollen Extras an!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/BMX-Scooter-...?pt=Cityroller_Kickboards&hash=item2c66d6a1cb

Viele Grüsse,
Lance


----------

